

What professions are oversaturated? - vwoolf
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2015/04/what-professions-are-oversaturated.html

======
vwoolf
I note that "programmer" and various related or adjacent fields are nominated
by no one.

~~~
AndrewOMartin
The oversubscription of a job is basically the result of perceived sexiness
divided by the perceived difficulty. So find a job that's very sexy (CEO, Film
Actor), or easy to start practising (pro-sports [also very sexy], service
industry).

"Programmer" is a bit vague, Web Designer is sexier than Database Manager, and
this is reflected in the market saturation, and hence average pay.

